# grinder ???



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

Srry if this is in wrong part. Does anyone know what this is 221410951614 its auction site we all know


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

cappuccino crackers said:


> Srry if this is in wrong part. Does anyone know what this is 221410951614 its auction site we all know


Hard to tell in mobile but mini?


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

I thought was a mini but the (lux) bit has threw me


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, you mean eBay. We don't have any profanity filters set for that word.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is it a mini with Sj burrs on it ?

Hence the Lux appendage....

Got a reserve on it too


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is it a mini with Sj burrs on it ?
> 
> Hence the Lux appendage....
> 
> Got a reserve on it too


D'Oh thats my 99p bid dead then :-(


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

This? But with the spring tamper attachment.Seems to be a model in between Mini and SJ.

http://www.mazzer.com/scheda.asp?idprod=28


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Isn't the Lux an older version of the SJ, are there any shots of the Mazzer badge on it?


----------

